# Ken started this,just sayin Hi also



## mikeb1234 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just found this site.the link was posted on FB...imagine that!!
Anyway I fish when I can and build a few rods.
Ima look around for a while!
Mikeb


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome. A lot of good info and stories here.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Welcome. A lot of good info and stories here.


And everything else... HA!

Welcome!!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

That wasnt my link was it Mike lol? Welcome aboard


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

welcome from one new guy to another...this is a great site with tons of knowledge, and a great spellchecker.

except they said there was cupcakes, and I have yet to find those.


----------



## Ken Preston (Mar 3, 2011)

And a warm hello to you also. Lots of good info here.


----------



## mikeb1234 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome!!
Chuck,It was your post on facebook
Look at my blue and gold wrap on FB and give me your opinion(good or bad)
I have not cp or epoxied yet.
mikeb


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome !!!!


----------

